# Adding Config To Port (PHP5)



## Humongor (Jun 28, 2010)

Guys,

I feel really stupid asking this but I'm a newb that needs some help. I installed apache22 with php5 but during the process I forgot to add "mbstrings" in the config. 

I ran "make config" and added the checkmark but when I do make install I get prompted with an error.


```
===>  Checking if lang/php5-extensions already installed
===>   php5-extensions-1.4 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of lang/php5-extensions
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5-extensions.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5-extensions.
```

What the proper way to update the port? Do i need to make deinstall and then make re-install?

Thanks,

George


----------



## anomie (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes, you can use the suggested method (make deinstall) or even forcefully delete the package with pkg_delete(1). Or you can let one of the package managers - e.g. ports-mgmt/portmaster - take care of all this for you.


----------



## ttfn (Jun 28, 2010)

I personally use
[CMD=""]make deinstall[/CMD]

Then I make my changes and install those changes with
[CMD=""]make config install[/CMD]

I'm sure there are other ways, but this is how I have done it the few time I have needed to.  Hope this helps.


----------

